# What's your Top 5 bucket list bikes



## oskisan (Oct 15, 2012)

Just curious to find out what everyone else has on their top 5 list of bikes they want to have before they "kick the bucket" (other than the bluebird or skylark of course).


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 15, 2012)

oskisan said:


> Just curious to find out what everyone else has on their top 5 list of bikes they want to have before they "kick the bucket" (other than the bluebird or skylark of course).





teens Hendee Indian motorbike with a tank
1915 Sears Chief
teens Flying Merkel
teens Dayton or HD
Miami or Racycle

and yes I know, RARE, RARE, RARER = $$$$!!!!


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 15, 2012)

twinflex
dayton superstreamliner
columbia 5 star
Colson snap tank
Elgin Miss America


----------



## oskisan (Oct 15, 2012)

Good grief...

Its pretty bad when I havent even heard of any of these... Gotta go to nostalgic Daves and look them all up!




Gary Mc said:


> teens Hendee Indian motorbike with a tank
> 1915 Sears Chief
> teens Flying Merkel
> teens Dayton or HD
> ...


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 15, 2012)

I already have two of the ones on my list. I'll eventually get the others. One day. Im not too worried about it I have plenty of others.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 15, 2012)

oskisan said:


> Good grief...
> 
> Its pretty bad when I havent even heard of any of these... Gotta go to nostalgic Daves and look them all up!




Be very very very careful, pictures are even rare & when found you might get a collecting bug you can't shake, LOL!!!!!!!! I know it happened to me with these pre-1933 bikes.


----------



## oskisan (Oct 15, 2012)

You know, it's one thing to write down your top 10 bikes you really like, but there are so many different/nice bikes out there that it makes it extremely difficult to come up with a top 5 bucket list... The top 5 bikes you will get before you go to that big bike swap in the sky. I like lookng to see what everyone elses favorites are as I am trying to focus my collecting down to just a few and start thinning out alot of my post war schwinns.


----------



## chitown (Oct 16, 2012)

*Gary aka Jay Leno of bike collections*



Gary Mc said:


> teens Hendee Indian motorbike with a tank
> 1915 Sears Chief
> *teens Flying Merkel*
> teens Dayton or HD
> *Miami or Racycle*




Yeah, nothing special in that list

Gary, isn't a teens Flying Merkel Miami built? If so I believe you get one more pick, unless you switch it to

Teens Miami built Flying Merkel
 AND
a super rare, one year only, killer, original paint, racer version of a Racycle (just putting "Racycle" was too wide a range)


As far as your list as a whole, I'd say I'm right there with ya. I have really begun to enjoy the quality and precision in the bikes from the teens. This along side the fact that most of these bikes were influenced by the motorcycle industry. Merkel was originally from Milwaukee before being bought out in '09 and moved to Pennsylvania. He pioneered front and rear suspension systems that would be the standard for most the motorcycle industry. They moved to Ohio after Miami bought out that Pennsylvania operation.

But back to your teens Flying Merkel...


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 16, 2012)

*"...But back to your teens Flying Merkel..."*

Wow - that's beautiful machine!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 16, 2012)

The top 5 is over flowing and alot larger and can't decide which of the list makes the top 5....but the number one on the list is one I can't afford.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 16, 2012)

-Raleigh Superbe rod brake with all the extras






-Long frame Dayton/Huffman

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle349

-Columbia/Indian Motobike

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle364

-30s Columbia Superbe

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle554/picture2381

-Harley type motobike

http://www.nostalgic.net/restoration-of-a-1918-harley-davidson-bicycle-part-1


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 16, 2012)

chitown said:


> Yeah, nothing special in that list
> 
> Gary, isn't a teens Flying Merkel Miami built? If so I believe you get one more pick, unless you switch it to
> 
> ...




Chris, That Flying Merkel is the motorbike mechanical work of art equivalent to me with Blue's Suspension Racycle!!!!!!!!!  I love it!!!!!  And with a great Miami Comfort saddle still intact, amazing.  To me the quality & precision of the Miami built bikes is amazing and then there are the Davis built bikes that just look "bad to the bone" in a great way just like the early H-D and Dayton motorcycles of that era.  My favorite Miami badged bicycle is actually a little known snub nose bike that is definitely not a "work of art" but has truly unique design characteristics called the Miami Bulldog.  Here is an original pic of one:





It's funny how you progress in time, I started this hobby to build "rideable" custom cruisers but my tastes have completely turned quickly to 1900-1933 bicycles and particularly the great bikes of the teens.  Glad to know there are a few of us around that really love & appreciate this era.


----------



## slick (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok here are my top 5. Probably everyone on here's top 5 but....

1935 Schwinn Aerocycle
1937 Roadmaster Supreme
Elgin twin 60
Big Tank Huffman
Elgin Robin

The big tank Huffman is a newly aquired taste i have been teased with in the last few weeks. 

My girlfriend already owns a Skylark along with a Shelby Airflow, Colson Bullnose, Colson grill tank, 1890's Pierce, 52 Schwinn Hornet, 38 Roadmaster Supreme, and a 40's Roadmaster Speedking so she says she be totally happy if she died at any point in time. Yes she has great taste in girls bikes. And boyfriends!


----------



## Phsyco~nut (Oct 16, 2012)

I think after seeing the BlueBird, I have to add that one to my list,  I have the X53, and the Huffy Dial a Ride,so the next 2 would probably be the JC Higgins Color Flow and the Columbia 5 Star. But I know it would be like Lay's Chips, you can't stop at just 5..... !


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm pretty new to the hobby, so these are mine unless I come across something new I've never seen. 
One that used to be on my list, but is now part of my collection is a '39 Mercury Pacemaker

1) 1935 Colson Aristocrat





2)1937 Colson Imperial





3)Elgin Twin 60 Deluxe





4)Monark 5Bar





5)Dayton Streamliner





And as a runner-up, I'd even ride a girl's bike.

Elgin Skylark


----------



## kccomet (Oct 16, 2012)

for some one new to the hobby you have good taste. whats the story on the flying merkel, there has to be some kind of story. as for my bucket list ive had or have most of what ive wanted, i would like a nice original robin, colson aristocrat. i like the old racing track bikes now, something with some race history and an old stayer bike or two


----------



## Sean (Oct 17, 2012)

There's so many that 5 is a hard list to do-

Shelby Airflow
Elgin Twin (I have that one)
Schwinn Aerocycle
26" Hoppy
Lindy


----------



## bricycle (Oct 17, 2012)

5 Bucket list of bikes that I want???
I have a 5 bucket list that I want to sell......
Circa '20 Elgin Motobike, teens Shapleigh, 1936 Elgin motobike, 1945-6 JCHiggins, 1948-50 DX


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm a little young for a bucket list, but I'll fill in the blanks:
1)Ranger Arch Frame
2)Ranger Tall Tank Frame(?)
3)Racycle
4)Chainless Pope
5)another Ranger


----------



## Wcben (Oct 17, 2012)

That Merkel is smoking!!  Beautiful wheel there!!!


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 18, 2012)

THE Flying Merkel in fotos posted by GARY MC is my 1912 model.  More info on that ride is found in the Show Your Primo Badge 
Thread ... my input is sub-thread # 78.

After many, many years of going after sheet-metal bicycles ... (my favorite one is on the cover of Evolution Of The Bicycle 2) .. 
i began to lean toward earlier and motorcycle-related rides.  But .. read on about the 1940 bicycle on Evo. 2 ...........

It is a 1940 Davis Flyer Twin Flex ... with a carrier signed by H.M. Huffman ... it was one of 14 or so bicycles in the Huffy 100 
Celebration back in October of 1992.  Mr. Huffman wanted to completely restore the bicycle at the factory (a first) ... i nixed 
that thought BUT asked him if would autograf the carrier.  Provided him with a gold fineline marking pen .. he signed it,  
"For Patric ... yada .. yada .. yada .. H.M. Huffman Jr., October, 1992".   i no longer own this ride .. it is in the collection of TG.

Only sheet metal ride i own is a 1935 Shelby-built KING-B .. badge is HSB from Columbus, Ohio.

Am no longer on the hunt to fulfill my bucket list.  Currently own maybe ten 1901 thru 1920 rides  including a tall frame 1915 
Miami Bulldog.  Many chainrings were offered by Miami back in the day .. the Bulldog has a 5-spoke ring ... but i have acquired 
a beautiful, factory-original Miami-Star ring ... sixty-tooth.  That very-special frame has an extremely-short wheelbase AKA ... 
very-quick steering !!!  The tall frame with those top and under-bar variations is very strange to see.  Oh, YEAH,  Daddy LIKE !!!

My only wishful-bucket list ride is a 1916 Miami, Motor-Bicycle ... attached is youtube vid i found recently.  If it don't play,  you at 
least know what to dial in at that sight.  SORRY ... THIS VID WILL NOT LOAD.

Am currently building a 1917 Flying Merkel Motorbike ... with Miami-Star chainring and original Flying Merkel badge.  the 1917 
came with the decal in 1917 .. mid-year models sported the badge.     

The earliest ride in my sparse collection is a 1901 Hendee INDIAN  Special Racer .. 24-inch wheels.

......... patric cafaro


PLEASE NO PM's ... go direct instead >>>  hoofhearted121@yahoo.com  <<< 






View attachment 70203View attachment 70204


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 18, 2012)

......  1915 Miami Bulldog.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 18, 2012)

At least for me, the longer I am in the hobby, the stricter my criteria becomes and as I acquire, it is satiating and less I need to track down.
I let a lot of stuff go these days that I would have grabbed the phone and the cars keys pretty quickly for in the past.
There are some esteemed prewar balloon tire bicycles left to find, coerce, purchase, etc...however, I don't view these as a bucket list...I either get them or I do not and I appreciate what I have.
Chris


----------



## mruiz (Oct 18, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> At least for me, the longer I am in the hobby, the stricter my criteria becomes and as I acquire, it is satiating and less I need to track down.
> I let a lot of stuff go these days that I would have grabbed the phone and the cars keys pretty quickly for in the past.
> There are some esteemed prewar balloon tire bicycles left to find, coerce, purchase, etc...however, I don't view these as a bucket list...I either get them or I do not and I appreciate what I have.
> Chris




Well said,  Chris


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 18, 2012)

*1916 Miami Motor-Bicycle & Miami Bulldog*

Patric,  That 1916 Miami Motor-Bicycle is really neat, hope you find one!!!!!  That Miami Bulldog pic I posted in post #12 here was the result of an earlier thread on the CABE about an ebay auction with about 40+ vintage bike pics & it was one of them.  No one could figure out what it was, took me about a week or so until I found the answer, but the minute I saw that pic I knew it was going on my Bucket List.  I saw a pic of yours a few weeks later I think Scott had posted.  Anyway, what a really cool bike you have plus the Merkel too!!!!!!!!!!!! - Gary


----------



## StevieZ (Oct 18, 2012)

Would really like to find a Elgin Blue Bird  in my picking and digging around.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 18, 2012)

StevieZ said:


> Would really like to find a Elgin Blue Bird  in my picking and digging around.




Hmmm... I don't think I've ever heard of that particular bike...JK


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm kind obsessed over an 1891 Telegram front drive safety.  Here is a picture of a 30" front wheel version, but I want the 36" front wheel.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/66633171@N07/7988564678/in/set-72157631543137061


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 18, 2012)

WOW ... that 1891 Telegram Safety IS AWESOME !!!    

...........  patric


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 18, 2012)

We've done top 10 lists before, but I was thinking this would be a somewhat different kind of list. my top 10 are not the same as the bikes I want to have owned before I "kick the bucket".
My current list surprised me in that there is only one balloon tire bike. some of these "wants" go back before I started collecting old bikes.
so, in no particular order:

1) 1899 Rambler (actually I would like any Rococo lug Gormully Jeffrey Rambler) I always wanted one of these, ALWAYS!
http://www.flickriver.com/photos/collectvelo/tags/rambler/

2) late '30's CCM Flyte 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/59346333@N03/sets/72157626017291102/with/5432950405/

3) Hetchins Magnum Bonum, or Magnum Opus
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/bikes/v-hetchins.html

4) for over 20 years, I've wanted a pre 1915 Motorcycle. I've picked this Dayton for obvious reasons but almost anything would do.
http://www.flickriver.com/photos/funeralbell/2465753222/#large
http://api.ning.com/files/7Qgd-Zrjc...B5vk_/Restored1913DaytonDeluxeCamSideView.jpg

5) and finally for my 5th pick I have a "Fantasy" bike. Patric tells a story about a napkin over a lunch or some such where the first draft of the Safety Streamline was presented to Huffman. this drawing was of a Safety Streamline concept that had no seat tube. just the two flowing bars from the head tube to the rear fender. with modern metallurgy I may be able to make something that will be strong enough to achieve what the designer only dreamed about.


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Nov 22, 2012)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm pretty new to the hobby, so these are mine unless I come across something new I've never seen.
> One that used to be on my list, but is now part of my collection is a '39 Mercury Pacemaker
> 
> 1) 1935 Colson Aristocrat
> ...




Those are all nice!   How do you narrow down to 5.  Too many to choose from!!


1918 Ranger


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2012)

That's a tough one...... I already own or owned 16 of the bikes mentioned in this thread. And only a few of them would make my top five.


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Nov 23, 2012)

catfish said:


> That's a tough one...... I already own or owned 16 of the bikes mentioned in this thread. And only a few of them would make my top five.




Do you have pics of them.  Love to see more of these gems!


1918 Ranger


----------

